# Parts needed for Laramie Stage Ghost...



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi guys,
I don't know if anyone can help out but you never know...
I have a Pyro Laramie Stage Ghost kit that my son Scott found for me on eBay a few months ago. It was mint sealed and cheap!(the guy had it listed wrong and at a wrong price).
After breaking open the bags and checking the parts I discovered the radiator and shell were missing from the sprues. I don't know whether it's common to all kits but it's a royal pain to have a kit in this condition with major parts missing!!
I will be building the kit and would like to avoid having to scratchbuild the missing parts. I've stripped all the chrome (it was a little pitted) and I'm almost ready to send them to Chrome-Tech USA and in the meantime I've been prepping and painting the rest of the kit.
I'm almost at the assembly stage and badly need the parts.
They are part #s 41 (radiator back) and 45 (radiator shell).
I believe they're the same parts as in a couple of other Pyro 1/16 kits.
If anyone can help out I'd be super appreciative!! Condition not important as I can restore most parts....
PLEASE PM me if you can help.
Thank you...

Chris.


----------



## tr7nut (Apr 18, 1999)

*Instrux?*

Can you scan us a pic of the part from the instruction sheet? I've got a TON of old model car parts and may have what you are looking for. Pretty sure it's a standard-ish 1/16th scale Model A Ford radiator. Let me know. I used to have the kit, sold it to Yama-Dave YEARS ago! 

Thanks!
Cliff


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi Cliff,
Unfortunately I don't have a scanner  otherwise it'd be no problem. 
The only way I can really describe the parts is that the radiator back is a tombstone shapewith 2 tabs at the bottom and the shell looks like a model A but the front crossmember is integral. The spring perch glues to a rectangular tab on the front.
The LSG parts are purple but I believe another Pyro 1/16 kit had the same parts molded in orange.
Thanks for replying Cliff.:wave:

Chris.


----------



## Rondo (Jul 23, 2010)

Here's a thread with scans of the instructions:

http://coffincorner.proboards.com/index.cgi?board=general&action=display&thread=12316

Might be a Model T radiator. The kit is said to be worth a small fortune. :thumbsup::hat::dude: Nice score!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks for posting the link Rondo:wave:.
In the instructions the parts are in "Fig.3. 
The guy who was selling the kit originally had it listed at $2000 buy it now or $500 opening bid. It didn't sell so he relisted it but put in the wrong prices. This time it was $500 BIN and $150 OB. Scott scored it for $150!!!
The guy wasn't happy- he called Scotts bid an "insult" but Scott stuck to his guns and the guy ended up honouring the winning bid. He wasn't a modeller himself. His main mistake was listing it as Australia only and I'd say that's what cost him. 
The very first thing I did once I recieved the kit was to contact Atlantis and offer them the use of the chrome tree. They declined citing the molds are in bad shape so the kit won't be reissued. I hate to think how many guys sold their part builts or resto kits in anticipation.
I just hope against hope I can find the original parts (or at least the equivalent from another Pyro car) so I don't have to scratchbuild. I could do it no problem but this baby's so rare I'd like to keep it all Pyro...
Of course I'm more than happy to pay for the parts ....

Chris.


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

Nice score!!!!!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks Nightsky.:wave:
It's an incredible score! My son can find stuff I would never be able to...

I've since found out that Pyros 1/16 TeeNT Sho- Go Streetrod had exactly the same parts molded in orange. If anyone has those parts....

Chris.


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

great score!
Sucks Atlantis will not be doing it. I was really looking forward to it.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Nice find, Chris, and I don't feel much sympathy for the seller, in fact I don't believe his story either - he said he wasn't a modeller, but tried to sell the kit for a fortune, then when he lowered the prices to stimulate interest he experienced the common ebay disaster of attracting only one buyer, at the lowered starting price, and registered his unhappiness. Then when the kit arrived it had parts missing, which you weren't supposed ever to find out about 'cos the kit was sealed. Hmmm.....


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks Hunch and CMM.:wave::wave:.
CMM, I may have inadvertently mislead you- I meant sealed inside. The mintiness of the box, instrux, and sealed bags is incredible!! Not even corner wear!! If this guy's not a modeller, it must have been gifted to him when it was new. It's obvious the box hasn't been moved around much if at all. 
I had this kit about a decade ago and it was also missing the radiator shell although that one wasn't sealed.
The bags in this one were totally sealed with no holes in the bags. I have a door off something else that was attached to the sprues so it looks like it has extra parts that shouldn't be there. I'm wondering if there are more kits out there missing the LSG radiator parts???
To be honest I was thinking the same as you when I received the kit but I really can't be sure so I'll just accept it's the way it is and there's nothing I can do about it but it is upsetting that I can't finish this beauty 'til I find the missing parts...
I don't have much sympathy for the seller either mate. I've listed stuff on eBay at the wrong price before and I've NEVER told the buyer he's insulted me!! I accept my mistakes and so should others. Scott won this kit fair and square and paypaled him within minutes of winning it. The seller lives within 40 mins drive from me and I could have saved him the postage costs (he had free shipping) but I decided I didn't want to risk a confrontation. As it turned out there was no real problem and the kit arrived incredibly well packed- in fact he'd wrapped the kit in brand new tea towels to protect it!!
I intend (if I can find the parts) to enter this kit in the QMHE (Queensland state championships) in September and it'll be interesting to see if the guy shows up...if nothing else he'll at least know it wasn't bought to make money off him- it was bought to build...

Chris.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

He'd probably turn up with a sledge hammer, Chris!


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I'd love to see him try mate.....
I have a lot of friends there...

Chris.


----------



## tr7nut (Apr 18, 1999)

*Let me dig through the parts bin this weekend....*

I'll give it the old College try when i'm off over the weekend and let you know what i find. I sold mine in the late 90's for about that much. Wish i still had the kit now. I was planning on customizing it a bit with some Revell 1/16th Dragster and Funny car parts. Upgraded engine, wheels and tires mainly. 

Wish me luck!
Cliff


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Thank you Cliff!  That's really cool of you mate.
I think if Atlantis had reissued it it would.ve been the subject of many a kitbash. The Revell 1/16 KB hemi is a perfect choice for power and a set of T/F cycle wheels and tyres would take a lot of weight from the look of the front end.
I plan to do mine straight from the box but I want to make up a vignette/dio same as the box art. 
One thing I've done is cast the skeletons as I want to make them look a lot closer to the box as well and I don't want to wreck the originals. I also plan on putting one in the cabin dressed up as an old woman. There's some nice detail in there once it's cleaned up and a passenger would help draw attention to it...

Chris.


----------



## kuanglina (Jan 6, 2012)

Nice score!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks kuanglina.:wave:

Chris.


----------



## tr7nut (Apr 18, 1999)

*Options!*

Of all the places to find a 1/16th scale Model T Radiator, check this out!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1910-FORD-M...ltDomain_0&hash=item256e3711e2#ht_1178wt_1185

I dug through all of my old car parts stash and found nothing, but knew there was something out there that would work. This should do the job nicely, and not cost an arm and a leg either.

Cliff


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks for thinking of me Cliff, but that radiator doesn't fit!
I've since found out that the Lindberg "Bull Horn" T shotrod uses the same parts as the LSG so I'm trying to score one of those. They're supposed to be pretty easy to find but I've had no luck so far. I've drained all my funds with a move to a new unit so it'll be a while before I can start looking in earnest.
In the meantime, if anyone has a wrecked or gluebombed Bullhorn T kit they no longer want I'd be happy to hear from you....
Thanks again Cliff for looking out for me mate. I greatly appreciate it!:wave:
Very cool!

Chris.


----------



## tr7nut (Apr 18, 1999)

*Customization?*

Would it be that hard to cut down and still make it look reasonable? Just a thought, but if it's only slightly too big, shaving off the outer edges a bit would still leave plenty of detail on front and back. Unless you were to look at it very closely i doubt anyone would catch it. I'll try to keep an eye out for the other one you mention, don't think i've ever heard of it. Later!
Cliff


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

The main problems with the stock T radiator are that the LSG/ Swee'T' and Bullhorn kits have the front crossmember/spring perch mount as part of the shell. Also the T radiator is angular whereas the original LSG is rounded on the top (almost like a Model A).
It makes a big diffrence to the look of the front end of the car.

Chris.


----------

